

Nutella theft runs rampant at Columbia - bobf
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/07/nyregion/for-columbia-students-nutella-in-a-dining-hall-may-be-too-tempting.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
tawgx
Munchies...mmmm...Nutella...mmmm.....

Mystery solved!

